# Pine for outdoor planter?



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to make some outdoor planter boxes. I was planning on using tongue & groove pine from depot and just some pine ripped down for trim. Plywood for bottom. Can untreated pine be used for the boxes? Would thompson's water seal help if put on the inside of the boxes?


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

You could but probably won't last long. I would use cedar. Actually I do use cedar.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

You can use it, and if you seal it, it will last for a bit. If you paint it, and empty it every year to re-apply paint, it may last for a while.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A thick layer of epoxy paint on the inside might make it last beyond what mere paint will do if you can get a good bond to the wood. Even better if you can get a close fitting liner to keep the water off the wood.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, let's mix woodworking and autobody. Make the box as you want and then place fiberglass or bondo on the inside, then paint with whatever outdoor paint you want to use. What do you think? I've never done it but I've thought about it for a couple of years.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Good i idea vursenbach. I'm thinking someone should try this. Maybe on my next payday, I'll go get the stuff to try it.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just to add in a little horticulture as well - If you are going to use fiberglass/bondo on the inside, remember you need to have some drainage holes if you are going to use live plants. No drainage equals root rot and dead plants.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

For what it's worth, I've always thought the cedar fence boards at the box stores are a good deal. Something like $3 for a 6 foot board 5" wide. Only drawback is that they're on the thin side (about 5/8"). Otherwise, great for outdoor projects. They always plane nicely, so I'll also use them for other odds and ends.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like something stevemarin would do on YouTube

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

An easy way to approach the problem is to buy an inexpensive plastic planter and build a box around it. Contact with the soil is what will rot the wood as well as any trapped water, not many species will stand up for long in contact with soil. With a plastic planter, you can leave the bottom open, maybe with a couple cleats to support the insert as needed. I've built window boxes where I let the rim of the plastic container sit on the edge of the wood box and I've built other unusual size planters where I bent up aluminum sheet to form an insert.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

vursenbach said:


> Okay, let's mix woodworking and autobody. Make the box as you want and then place fiberglass or bondo on the inside, then paint with whatever outdoor paint you want to use. What do you think? I've never done it but I've thought about it for a couple of years.


That will cost more than using a good outdoor wood.

It also still leaves the problem of how to protect the outside of the box.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> For what it's worth, I've always thought the cedar fence boards at the box stores are a good deal. Something like $3 for a 6 foot board 5" wide. Only drawback is that they're on the thin side (about 5/8"). Otherwise, great for outdoor projects. They always plane nicely, so I'll also use them for other odds and ends.


I have used fence boards in this manner and they last very well.

George


----------



## vocdirector (Jan 17, 2012)

I would steer clear of the pine. Cypress would be a good choice.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ditto on fence boards.*



Streamwinner said:


> For what it's worth, I've always thought the cedar fence boards at the box stores are a good deal. Something like $3 for a 6 foot board 5" wide. Only drawback is that they're on the thin side (about 5/8"). Otherwise, great for outdoor projects. They always plane nicely, so I'll also use them for other odds and ends.


I use the cedar fence boards to make my hanging basket baskets out of.

They weather nicely just like a fence does once out in the weather.


----------

